
Agile Is the New Waterfall - jeremiep
https://medium.com/swlh/agile-is-the-new-waterfall-f7baef5d026d#.16getfee7
======
maaku
I am confused by the entire premise of this piece. That agile is some sort of
developer-empowering methodology of the people is entirely a new concept to
me, and I have run multiple agile and waterfall projects.

Agile is a bottom-up strategy for project management, whereas waterfall is
top-down. That's really about it. I'm glad you had a revelation that they are
both project management methodologies and that the stakeholders remain the
same, but I'm sorry to say I think everyone else already knew that...

~~~
jeremiep
Everywhere I've seen Agile it was almost always top-down disguised as bottom-
up.

There's also the follow-up post addressing what the waterfall comparison is
all about: [https://medium.com/swlh/agile-is-the-new-waterfall-a-
followu...](https://medium.com/swlh/agile-is-the-new-waterfall-a-
followup-f1c0bcd2162e#.k3bu0znaw)

